# What are your top 3 Favorite Products



## Gennel (Mar 24, 2006)

Since I got my Yorkie almost 2 yrs ago I have tried so many products that I read great reviews about. Only later after buying it realizing that the product did NOT work. So since I have Lola (Maltese) for 2 months now I have kept using the CC products but now I also use White On White, Ice on Ice on her. I know some people have said that the Ice in Ice did not work for them but it really does but you have to spray A LOT on the hair,work it in,blowdry,spritz a little all over and blowdry for 1 minute. Her hair looks amazing and much easier to comb through .So if anyone has a half used bottle that "did not work" for them . Please sell it to me at a discount! lol

<div align="center">









It looks like she's saying " WASSUP!!!!"
<div align="center">









This is Cookie today after using Ice On Ice 
<div align="center">


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow Cookies hair looks beautiful- so soft!! It looks like she should be waving her head around like the girls in the Pantene commercials!! .... I use Ice on Ice and I like the way it works. I use Bless the Beasts shampoo & conditioner and I think it works well- but I havent really tried anything else....


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I like the Day to Day Shampoo and Conditioner and also the After Bath all by CC

Maci is so soft and smells so good after her bath


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've been using the Ice on Ice to do daily brushing. I like it okay.
Of course I don't have any long coats at the moment. I'll have to try it
after a bath sometime.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg.. I love your pics! Where did you get that CUTE dress??









Sorry.. i'm really new to all hair products.. i'm not help with that part.. lol


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Georgia">1) CC Ice on Ice and After Bath
2) Nature's Specialties (Shampoo and cologne)
3) Coat Handler 15 to 1 (Shampoo)

And yes, i know you said 3... lol</span>


----------



## Gennel (Mar 24, 2006)

I got her that dress from petedge.com . It was only like $5.99 or $6.99. The only problem with them is that they charge a fee of $6.99 if your order does not reach $50. plus shipping their shipping rate. It is only worth it if you look through their catalog and pick out everything you like and order it at one time. I ordered from them in Feb. For Cookie's birthday stuff. Toys,Clothes and shampoo to give as party favors. I put their shampoo in 2 0z bottles and made labels with Cookie's pic, it was a baby powder scent shampoo that smells sooooo good! Their toys are cheap! I found adorable squeeze toy black & pink boneshaped for 99cents. I saw that same toy in a store for $6.99 each.The have really cute dresses all under $8 plus nice polo shirts for like $3.99 ea. Umm I think I'm babbling on huh?



Genie


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

1. Pantene - I kid you not, still one of my all time fav's

2. Cowboy Magic

3. Thermasilk leave in conditioning spray

4. Coat Handler (shampoo and conditioner)


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> 1. Pantene - I kid you not, still one of my all time fav's
> 
> 2. Cowboy Magic
> 
> ...



Jackie, I used Pantene Smooth and Silk for months and loved the way Sophie's coat looked. However, she had tiny little knots in her coat that were impossible to get out. One day I mentioned the knots on one of my lists and everyone who was using Pantene said that they were having a problem with knots too! A light bulb went on and we realized that the problem was with the Pantene. Have you had the knot problem at all?

Cathy


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

CC Buttercomb
Llaine latex bands (pink)
Llaine band removal scissors (they're blunt on the end)

I'm not so good at grooming, so we LOVE our groomer, but I don't know what I would do without those bands for their hair.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=179053
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I've never had a knot or matting problem. I routinely rotate my shampoos and conditioners, using Pantene about every other bath.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

1. Buttercomb from CC
2. Bless the Beast shampoo
3. Pantene spray on conditioner


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Trebuchet Ms">I've never heard of ice on ice.....where do you buy it???? TIA







</span>


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> <span style="font-family:Trebuchet Ms">I've never heard of ice on ice.....where do you buy it???? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a Chris Christensen product (spray leave-in conditioner.) Here is their link: CC Products

I love all the Chris Christensen products, but if I could only buy 3 they would be:

1 - After Bath

2 - Daily Moisturizing Conditioner

3 - White on White


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> QUOTE(2maltese4me @ May 10 2006, 05:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=188231


<div class='quotemain'>
<span style="font-family:Trebuchet Ms">Thank you for the tip....I just placed an order....







</span>


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> I got her that dress from petedge.com . It was only like $5.99 or $6.99. The only problem with them is that they charge a fee of $6.99 if your order does not reach $50. plus shipping their shipping rate. It is only worth it if you look through their catalog and pick out everything you like and order it at one time.
> Genie[/B]


I try very hard to find alternatives to PETEDGE for just that reason. Everytime I start to order from them I am appalled at their EXTRA CHARGES 






























__________________________________________ 

Ok...now for three favs.

1. Original Greyhound Comb from Belgium 
http://www.groomersmall.com/accessories_combs.htm (found mid page I like # 187 in course/med)

2. Absolutely Natural Glossier 
http://www.goestores.com/image.aspx?storen...&ItemID=2507800

3. Crown Royal Biovite OB Formula 1 Shampoo (dilute to instructions)
http://www.3cdog.com/product_info.php?manu...products_id=230


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> QUOTE(2maltese4me @ May 10 2006, 05:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=188231


<div class='quotemain'>
<span style="font-family:Trebuchet Ms">Can the white on white be used regularly.....I typically bathe once a week?? TIA.</span>


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> QUOTE(Sassy's mommy @ May 10 2006, 06:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=188244


<div class='quotemain'>


> <span style="font-family:Trebuchet Ms">Can the white on white be used regularly.....I typically bathe once a week?? TIA.</span>
> [/B]



I think your supposed to use it only like once a month or else it might dry out the coat.


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

Here is what I just posted on another message thread about the Chris Christiansen White-On-White:


***You TRULY MUST MUST dilute (with your hands and water) the White-On-White PURPLE color shampoo BEFORE putting it on the furbaby because SOME maltese will turn grey if it is placed directly onto the coat and rubbed in. Leaving it for 10 minutes is soooo essential to get that unbelievably snowy white appearance like glistening diamond dust.

I would ONLY use the CC White-On-White shampoo once a month since it can dry out even silky coats. (so I agree for sure with the previous poster.)


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Here is what I just posted on another message thread about the Chris Christiansen White-On-White:
> 
> 
> ***You TRULY MUST MUST dilute (with your hands and water) the White-On-White PURPLE color shampoo BEFORE putting it on the furbaby because SOME maltese will turn grey if it is placed directly onto the coat and rubbed in. Leaving it for 10 minutes is soooo essential to get that unbelievably snowy white appearance like glistening diamond dust.
> ...


<span style="font-family:Trebuchet Ms">
Thank you!!!!







</span>


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> 1. Pantene - I kid you not, still one of my all time fav's
> 
> 2. Cowboy Magic
> 
> ...


Jackie,








I am wondering which Cowboy Magic product you like so much?
Super Show Shine, Detangler and Shine, ....or other?

I ask because a groomer at the Groomer's Lounge mentioned "Cowboy Magic "and not the specific product in the line also.

Thanks for any input.

~Carole, Bella, and Krista~


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I like to use
1) Bless the Beast detangeling shampoo
2) proline rince for quick clean ups.
3) Proline conditioner for whitening and conditioning.


----------

